# Diamond Puppy



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

We feed our little guy Diamond Puppy currently, since that's what his breeder had been feeding him and he seemed to do well with it. Any opinions on this particular food? Up until now I have bred/owned American Pit Bull Terriers so I am unsure of what is best for a smaller dog. Any opinions/advice would be great! Thanks!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

The recent Diamond recalls would make me wary although I do not know if any of the puppy formulas were involved. 

Looks as if it receives 2 stars from this independent rating website:
Diamond Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating

4 stars if it is their "Natural" line:
Diamond Naturals Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

That's what I was thinking. Wasn't sure exactly what was going on with that recall and if it affected the Diamond Puppy. Any suggestions on a good food?


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Diamond Naturals is still okay so you don't have to change brands. But if not I reccomend Taste of the Wild, Acana, Wellness, Natural Balance (grain free preferably), Innova, etc.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

If I could feed kibble again I would feed Fromm Surf and Turf or Acana.


----------

